
Updated USA Today Privacy Policy - ChuckMcM
http://static.usatoday.com/privacy/
======
ChuckMcM
I submit this here to highlight the new no-privacy privacy policy :-) USA
Today is just one that caught my eye when a story there identified they had
changed it. The sad things (for me) are that they have given themselves the
right to give any and all information to whomever, they can and will use
personally identifyable information (which is great for retargeting and
stalking) and your ability to limit that is pretty much limited to not going
to their web site any more, which is pretty much the option I'll take.

Makes me feel nostalgic for the days when you could pick up a discarded
newspaper on the train and catch up on the news without giving away your
privacy.

